# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Ku janë argumentet se Zoti e ka emrin Allah?

## bani

ku jane argumentet se Zoti e ka emrin Allah?

----------


## r'posa

Si po keni nerva qe te hapni tema te tilla ?!
Pse nuk i grumbulloni pyetjet e juaja se bashku qe i keni, te e hapni nje tem, dhe te prisni qe ti pergjigjen ?

Ku eshte argumenti qe Zoti quhet "Jezus" ?
Ku eshte argumenti qe Zoti quhet "Jehova" ?
Ku eshte argumenti qe Zoti quhet "Zot" ?
Ku eshte argumenti qe Zoti quhet "Perendi" ?

Ke ti argumenta ?
Un kam argumenta qe Zoti quhët Allah.
Por nese ti s'ke argument per keto qe pyeta me lart, pse mundon veten me tema koti ?!

----------


## bani

do t'i lutesha administratorit te mos m'a transferoje temen te komuniteti mysliman , sepse do e fshijne sa hap e mbyll syte , desha vetem te dialogoj me ato persona qe kane argument per kete,
nqs nuk mund te shkruajme tema te tila sepse n'a i fshijne , ku duhet t'i shkruajme ?
kaq e veshtire eshte per t'u perballur disa me te verteten?
e si do i behet , nuk do shkruajme per qellime krejt te njerezishme?




> Si po keni nerva qe te hapni tema te tilla ?!
> Pse nuk i grumbulloni pyetjet e juaja se bashku qe i keni, te e hapni nje tem, dhe te prisni qe ti pergjigjen ?
> 
> Ku eshte argumenti qe Zoti quhet "Jezus" ?
> Ku eshte argumenti qe Zoti quhet "Jehova" ?
> Ku eshte argumenti qe Zoti quhet "Zot" ?
> Ku eshte argumenti qe Zoti quhet "Perendi" ?
> 
> Ke ti argumenta ?
> ...


nuk kam dijeni se Zoti ka emer i dashur

une , nuk kam dijeni , ata qe kane le t'a thone fjalen e tyre,
as ti spaske me sa po duket , 
atehere , kur nuk di mbylle te shkreten e rri urt

----------


## ganimet

Ne shqiptaret spo kemi truall te ndertojm ne tok e po kerkojm kataster ne hava(qell) hajde shqipe hajde .Lexo studijo dhe e gjen vlla i nderuar po aka naj shqiptar qe di te hap nji vend pune e mose meremi me planete e ozone po te behemi nji popull ku do respektohemi e nuk perqeshemi nga bota me goj ne grusht.

----------


## bani

Un kam argumenta qe Zoti quhët Allah.

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
pa na i thuaj te degjojme!!!!!!!

----------


## uvejsa

hahaha ky Bani si rricer eshte.
Allahile a s'po e sheh qe je bo tullusum me kete teme a????

----------


## bani

> Ne shqiptaret spo kemi truall te ndertojm ne tok e po kerkojm kataster ne hava(qell) hajde shqipe hajde .Lexo studijo dhe e gjen vlla i nderuar po aka naj shqiptar qe di te hap nji vend pune e mose meremi me planete e ozone po te behemi nji popull ku do respektohemi e nuk perqeshemi nga bota me goj ne grusht.


pergjigja e juaj , me gjith respektin , nuk perben argument, 
une them se nuk e ke nje te tille

----------


## bani

> hahaha ky Bani si rricer eshte.
> Allahile a s'po e sheh qe je bo tullusum me kete teme a????


po meqe eshte kaq e thjeshte , na e trego ti argumentin qe t'i mbyllim tema te tilla

----------


## r'posa

> Un kam argumenta qe Zoti quhët Allah.
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> pa na i thuaj te degjojme!!!!!!!


Do te pergjigjem me nje apo dy kushte :

Nese temen qe ke hap, ke per qellim te mesosh te vërteten e jo te besh debate koti !

Nga pergjigjja qe do te marresh, dua qe te na thuash, nese pergjigja eshte bindëse, te behesh musliman me zemer e me veper !

Nese jo, kerkoi mbylljën e temës qe te mos shendrrohet ne aren humori nga besimtaret e fesë së kundërt.

Je dakord ?

----------


## bani

> Do te pergjigjem me nje apo dy kushte :
> 
> Nese temen qe ke hap, ke per qellim te mesosh te vërteten e jo te besh debate koti !
> 
> Nga pergjigjja qe do te marresh, dua qe te na thuash, nese pergjigja eshte bindëse, te behesh musliman me zemer e me veper !
> 
> Nese jo, kerkoi qe tema te mbyllët qe te mos shendrrohet ne aren humori nga besimtaret e fesë së kundërt.
> 
> Je dakord ?


*PO*
 jam dakord

juve ju ka zon frika se cdo te thone "besimtaret e fese se kundert"
po ata jane lemsh per vete!!!!!

te krishtert thone -Zoti e ka emrin- krisht
deshmitaret e jehovait , thone Zoti e ka emrin jehova
kurse myslimanet thoni , Zoti e ka emrin Allah,
nuk ka nje fe , qe t'i thote Zotit    "*ZOT*"

e si mundet njeriu  te besoje ne nje fjal te huaj, kur nuk ia di as rrenjen, e as perdorimet,
kur nuk eshte i njohur ne thellesi me ate gjuhe,
patjeter qe lutja eshte nje rit fetar ku me vetedije lutem ne nje gjuhe te huaj, por perdorimet e perditshme jane tjeter gje, se po e more si te qene dhe ne gjuhen shqipe , atehere vetem genjen veten se Allah ne shqip nuk ka, kur me vetdije i lutesh Zotit, ke drejtuar mendjen nga Zoti, kjo fjale ne shqip nuk zevendesohet ne zemren e asnje shqipfolesi, qofte i krishter , a cfardoqofte , me asgje tjeter

vetem* ARGUMENTI* , te jete *ARGUMENT*

sa per dijeni , mua vete arabet me thone qe , Allah nuk eshte emri i Zotit, eshte thjesht fjala arabe per Perendi, tani e ditkeni ju me mir se ata qe jane lind e rrit si arab,
le te shohim!

----------


## ganimet

> pergjigja e juaj , me gjith respektin , nuk perben argument, 
> une them se nuk e ke nje te tille


Ne nji rast qe me kujtohet kom lexuar ne nji transmetim diku para 20 vjete sigurisht me vjen keq per mose vertetsin e plot sepse gjat luftes me jon djegur nji literatur e madhe gjat luftes komplete te shum Sehabve ose shokve te muhamedit po te theksoi nji rast qe i kishte ndodh te derguarit te Allahut xh.h ku jehudit shpifnin lloj lloj shpifjesh per te ,nga zemri shmau apo shprehu indinjaten ,shprehu trishtimin e tij shprehu zemrimin  simbas mendimit tim Allahu me falt ku pate ber si ps.ne shqiptaret kure zhgenjehemi aaaiiii oseiiiii aj nga deshprimi per kto intriga qe po i beheshin beri i perkulur i thyer ne shpirt iiiiiiiiiiiiii dhe siq transmetoi  njera nga nenat e muslimanve e ka transmetuar se si ju pergjigj Zoti duke e prekur me dore Pra krijuesi duke ja larguar mllefin ,deshprimin .Ne nji rast tjeter i derguari a.s i thot bashkshortes Hatigjes se thirrja e Allahut behet me njet te ftohet(thirrjet) Ai ,e ai te pergjigjet kur robi i tij thrret me sinqeritet kure mekate ska ne mes te krijuesit e robit.Allahu nga besimtaret thirret edhe me emra i meshirshmi dhensi e shum e shum emra tjer 99 gjithsejt.Te mose e zgjas esht leht te gjesh ne libra fesh edhe me nji euro qe do te sherbej me teper se ari i botes te ishte ne pronsin e njeriut. pra timen tuajen apo............. me te mira. Tung.

----------


## bani

marre nga Kur'ani, perkthim i Hasan Nahit;


Sureja 112  El-Ihlas
Mekkase  4 ajete
Bismil-lahir-Rahmanir-Rahim!

Thuaj: Perλndia λshtλ Njλ!
Perλndisλ i drejtohen pλr ηdo gjλ!
(Ai) nuk ka lindur prej ndokujt, as nuk ka lindur kλ,
dhe askush nuk i gjason Atij!




> Ne nji rast qe me kujtohet kom lexuar ne nji transmetim diku para 20 vjete sigurisht me vjen keq per mose vertetsin e plot sepse gjat luftes me jon djegur nji literatur e madhe gjat luftes komplete te shum Sehabve ose shokve te muhamedit po te theksoi nji rast qe i kishte ndodh te derguarit te Allahut xh.h ku jehudit shpifnin lloj lloj shpifjesh per te ,nga zemri shmau apo shprehu indinjaten ,shprehu trishtimin e tij shprehu zemrimin  simbas mendimit tim Allahu me falt ku pate ber si ps.ne shqiptaret kure zhgenjehemi aaaiiii oseiiiii aj nga deshprimi per kto intriga qe po i beheshin beri i perkulur i thyer ne shpirt iiiiiiiiiiiiii dhe siq transmetoi  njera nga nenat e muslimanve e ka transmetuar se si ju pergjigj Zoti duke e prekur me dore Pra krijuesi duke ja larguar mllefin ,deshprimin .Ne nji rast tjeter i derguari a.s i thot bashkshortes Hatigjes se thirrja e Allahut behet me njet te ftohet Ai e ai te pergjigjet kur robi i tij thrret me sinqeritet kure mekate ska ne meste krijuesit e robit.Allahu nga besimtaret thirret edhe me emra i meshirshmi dhensi e shum e shum emra tjer 99 gjithsejt.Te mose e zgjas esht leht te gjesh ne libra fesh edhe me nji euro qe do te sherbej me teper se ari i botes te ishte ne pronsin e njeriut. pra timen tuajen apo............. me te mira. Tung.


jo me kot te zbrita nje sure nga kurani , perkthim i hasan nahit, qe te kuptosh se eshte thjesht nje ceshtje gjuhesore,
mund te sjell ketu perkthime kuranesh , ne shum gjuhe te botes , ku fjala Allah nuk ekziston fare(pavarsisht respektit qe kam per kete fjale).

un jam mysliman dhe me namaz, por e veteta duhet sqaruar dhe korigjuar!

----------


## ganimet

Do kerkoi ne literatur fetare dhe do te jap nji pergjegje vllazrore .Nese nuk gabohem I Derguari Muhamed  a.s permend arsyen e te shprehurit e Emrit Allah xh.h ...Me te mira TUNG

----------


## ganimet

> un jam mysliman dhe me namaz, por e veteta duhet sqaruar dhe korigjuar!


Mire me fal Allahu te shperbleft .
Vetem Allahu xh.h esht pa te meta
Ne mund te jemi te pa ditur, por  kure jon pa qellime djallzore shpresojm ne meshiren e Krijuesit te gjithsis Allahut xh.h ne falje e ne meshir..

----------


## busavata

Ku jane argumentet se Zoti e ka emrin Allah 
e ka emrin Allah , pse nuk po besoni edhe qfar argumente po kerkoni !??
 Zoti ka shumë emra , njeri nga ata emra  asht edhe emri Allah .

----------


## gimche

Në zemrën e njeriut

----------


## dardaniAU

Ku janergumentet se Zoti e ka emrin Allahe!
Ku jane argumentet se kushe eshte zoti?!

Argumente nuk ka as per Zote e as per Allahe!, eshte nje krijes qe na ka krijue, por si quhet dhe e ku eshte e si eshte une per veten time nuk e dije! por e quaj zote, ashtu me doket me mire shqip!

E sa per emrin Allah,araphanja[myslimanet] qe 1400 vite e quajn Allahe, ! bre allahu qafen ja u thefte, qka jane duke bare keta myslimanet-tu u vra mese veti, sa ne xhamija sa ne rruge e tregje, ku jo, tan kjo dore e keq ka mbrri edhe ne vendet shqiptare, e ku ku per ne qe nuk e dime se qka jane duke ber!
taksirat i madhe, me i pae keta ne komshi e leje ma ne shtepi! per kete emer te hamamit[allahut] keta mjekrroshat vrasin dite dhe nete si pleqet te rinjet grate dhe femit! gjeja se Allahu do te ju siguroj nje vende ne "xhenet" dhe do te shkoj  shehide ne ate bote[dynja]!

----------


## bani

E sa per emrin Allah,araphanja[myslimanet] qe 1400 vite e quajn Allahe
..................................................  ..................................................  ....
ky s'eshte argument,
 mirpres cdo arsyetim te shendoshe , por vetem me argument te qarte

----------


## muslimani72

NE GJUHEN ARABE po largove ndoje shkronje nga ndonje fjale e humb kuptimin ,ndersa fjala All-llah pi fillove te largosh nga nje shkronje perseri ngel i njejti kuptim,kete e keni si fillim, tani filloni dhe hulumtoni vete,rradhes tjeter do ua jap shpjegimin se cfar dtth fjala ALL-LLAH

kalofshi mire dhe bisedate kendeshme dhe jo me nervoze dhe me emocione  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## iliria e para

> Ku jane argumentet se Zoti e ka emrin Allah !


Ne Facebook e gjen kete. Linkun e ke te forumi musliman.Allahu e kishte profilin ne facebook, bilese ne shqip. Nuk e di se a luan poker ne Zynga?

----------

